# Schools in Protaras area



## Lindsey123 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi there,
We are Looking to move to cyprus towards the end of the year.Hopefully Kapparris area or thereabouts.Does anyone know of any good schools nearby? My children are 8 and 13. If we decide on state schools will my children be taught in Greek? Is there lots of English children in state schools? I would appreciate any feedback x


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Lindsey123 said:


> Hi there,
> We are Looking to move to cyprus towards the end of the year.Hopefully Kapparris area or thereabouts.Does anyone know of any good schools nearby? My children are 8 and 13. If we decide on state schools will my children be taught in Greek? Is there lots of English children in state schools? I would appreciate any feedback x


Please read the thread about schooling which gives lots of information and feedback on the state and private options for schooling in Cyprus. I know you don't need me to tell you that your children are at a crucial stage of their education, and I would question uprooting them (especially the 13 year old) - I would advise waiting until your children are educated before relocating, unless there are absolutely crucial reasons for a relocation. State schools teach exclusively in Greek (but do not offer IGCSE or A level equivalents - only a school leaving certificate). Private tutors would have to be hired (or home schooling) to provide qualifications. Cypriot parents invest a huge amount of resources into their childrens' education and the majority of state school children have private tutors to supplement their state education (which often resembles a day club rather than a school with teachers committed to teaching a balanced curriculum). Cyprus has the second ranked highest qualified population on the planet (owing largely to parental investment in private tutors)- so competition for jobs is quite intense with the majority of young adults having a Bachelors degree (most usually from the UK or the States) and many also holding masters qualifications - if your move is longterm therefore and you would want your children to carve out careers for themselves in Cyprus, your choice of schooling is crucial. In my view the options for expat children of your age categories are limited (and expensive). There are a number of expat children in the state schools from a range of nationalities (with Brits probably in a receding minority with children from Eastern Europe and Palestinian refugees in increasing numbers). There have recently been a number of violent incidents of a racial nature in the Larnaca district as local children (egged on by parents) react to the influx of 'foreigners'. State projects to foster inclusivity and a more understanding nature to accelerated teaching Greek to foreign students have been put in place, but I have not hearn many positive reports about their effectiveness in the secondary sector. I hear a lot of expat parental complaints that their children of secondary age are simply treading water or going backwards in the state system.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I knew you would be along to give your take on t he schooling Kimonas
I didnt say anything as I know very little about how state schools here other than your posts. Its a good thing we have you to say it as it really is.

Now my question for Lyndsey is, you say hopefully the Kapparis area. 
why that area? 
Have you or your husband got jobs to come to in that area?
How much research have you done into the cost of living here and how much you can expect to earn?


----------



## Lindsey123 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you so much for taking the time to reply to my post.
My partners mum and dad live in Protaras and we have visited them often.We have talked about moving over to Cyprus for a good few years now but nothing has ever come it.We are thinking now it's a now or never opportunity.Everyone healthy and well at home and it would be good for my partner to spend some time with his parents. 
We thought kapparis area as we have heard lots of expats live there and have young families like ourselves. We are Looking to come over to Cyprus in may to stay with family and do some research for ourselves.
Job wise- I would be looking to find something part time once the kids were settled into school. Were really just Looking for a better way of life but certainly not at the expense of my childrens education. I'm worried sick and don't know what to do for the best and can't really afford 10k per child for private schooling.
When we come to Cyprus in May I need to find out as much as I can first hand. Ive been told all I need is an address here in Cyprus and kids are enrolled in the catchment area state school??? Surely not as easy as that.


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi Lindsey,

Can I ask whether your partner is Cypriot? This would significantly alter your outlook, especially if your children can already speak Greek. Things are toughest for children with absolutely no Cyproit heritage who are uprooted and find themselves surrounded by an alien culture which (as is being uncovered in other threads) whilst normally warm and welcoming to tourists, is not always warm and welcoming to outsiders trying to make a go of it in a foreign country (see Zeebo's experience on the schooling thread of his children simply being dumped in a corner and virtually forgotten by teachers who had no sympathy whatever for their educational needs). There are some state schools that do have a high number of ex-pat children, but they suffer from discipline problems, truancy and what can only be described as a cover up operation of inflated grades to keep parents blissfully happy that their children are doing fine, when the reality can be very different (this is also true of many private schools). The other significant problem with state schools (although this IS changing) is the practice of hiring teachers from a list who have a first degree but very little to no teaching qualifications or experience. They may have been languishing on the list for many years until they are called up for their plumb civil service role (teacher) - this leads to a rather haphazard staff base which is in a constant state of flux so a school which is running well one year might be completely different in another. 
My advice would rest on the need to thoroughly research all your options before deciding on where to settle and how to provide schooling for your children.

Another comment I would make is that I see many expat children and their parents who need advice on higher education options. Almost without exception the teenagers can't wait to get off the island and seem resentful that they were uprooted (even those that have lived here most of their lives). Their major complaint is that whilst this may be a great place to retire to or live a sunny, laid back (almost lazy) adult life, it is not the crazy, funpacked land of opportunity and excitement that teenagers crave. They envy their mates back in the UK that whilst they may live in teeming cities that have social problems and high crime rates, at least there are concerts, and countless activities for people of their age (and a bewildering array of career opportunities to aim for - the picture in Cyprus is rather different - where the population of the entire island is about the same as a Manchester suburb...


----------



## Lindsey123 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you for your reply, you all seem to have a lot of knowledge which has really been helpful to us thank you.
My partner is not Cypriot, his parents retired to Cyprus from England 7 years ago. We have enjoyed many holidays to Protaras in these years and have thought several times over the years to relocate to Cyprus.
Schooling is going to be a major issue.Having read lots of threads on this website im still trying to weigh up pros and cons between state and private schools.
Thanks once again x:confused2:
Anyone out there with kids in state or private schools in Protaras/Paralimni area, it would be great to get some advise and hear about your experiences


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I know plenty of people who have put their kids through state school then private school for GSCEs onwards. Have no idea what it's like in Protaras/Paralimni area but suspect a lot of the local kids would be from the surrounding villages.


----------



## Lindsey123 (Mar 14, 2011)

We are due to take a trip to Cyprus in May,in this time we will hopefully have visited some schools with our kids and spoke to expats in protaras/paralimni area.
Really wanting to make the move but dont know if we can afford private schooling for our 2 children.Daughter 8 and son soon to be 13. He will start high school in september in uk.
Has anyone else put there child into state school at this age or am i just being a bad parent for even considering this?


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I think putting an 8 year old into a school which teaches in a completely different language that they don't speak is probably a bad idea, whatever country you go to. 13 is just unimaginable.


----------

